# Aktualizacje

## Grzesiek

Witam.

Jestem użytkownikiem Linuksa od bardzo dawna i zawsze ciekawiła mnie pewna kwestia. Mianowicie dlaczego aktualizacje systemów linuksowych prawie zawsze powodują jakieś komplikacje? Trochę tego już używałem; były Swaret'y, apt-get'y, aptitude'y... teraz jest emerge. Przeprowadziłem wiele aktualizacji i mogę stwierdzić, że w 3/4 z nich trzeba było jeszcze dodatkowo grzebać w systemie (nie wspominam już o tych, które totalnie rozłożyły system). Nie chcę tutaj chwalić Windows'a, jest jaki jest, ale z aktualizacjami nie ma najmniejszego problemu. 

Nie wiem... Czy to wina architektury, a może ogromu zależności? 

Piszę o tym bo to trochę dobijające, zwłaszcza używając kodów źródłowych gdzie czeka się na uaktualnienie pół dnia, a później okazuje się, że jakiś pakiet wymaga zrobienia revep-rebuilt  i kolejne pół dnia z głowy:-) Co o tym sądzicie forumowicze?  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

Grzesław

----------

## SlashBeast

Siedze na ~x86 i raz na ruski rok mam jakies problemy. Generalnei aktualizuej, podbijam pliki w etc i dziala. Nie widze problemów. Podobnie z PLD Ac gdy bylo Testing i z PLD Th które jest testing. Nie podzielam Twojego zdania.

----------

## Qlawy

Ja równiez nie podzielam tego zdania. Jedyny problem jaki miałem (albo jaki teraz pamiętam) to problemy po aktualizacji expata, zmiana linka do libexpat.so.0 dała ostro się we znaki, ale poradzilem sobie w dopuszczalnym czasie.

Z innymi dystrybucjami... cóż... uzywalem, ale przez krótki czas i nie wyprawiałem z nimi takich rzeczy jak z gentoo... problemów nie było.

A, że pod windowsem nie ma problemów po akutalizacjach? No nie zgodzę się, również wystepują, a ponadto windows jest robiony przez jedną firmę, a programy wchodzące w skład dystrybucji linuksowych pochodzą z wielu róznych, zupełnie nie powiązanych ze soba firm.

----------

## matiit

a tak poza tym to przecież na windowsie nie jest aktualizowany system + programy...

----------

## wuja

Córka ma zainstalowanego na laptopie "fabrycznie" Windowsa z wszystkimi szykanami, z włączoną aktualizacją itd. Po miesiącu "niebycia" w sieci podłączyła kabelek i Windows Update coś tam robił, a jak już zrobił to poprosił o restart. I to było ostatnie jego tchnienie. System nie wstał. Pół dnia kombinowałem, cudowałem, wszystko co z konsoli można było zrobić - zrobiłem i guzik. 

Czegos takiego gentoo u mnie nie potrafi.   :Shocked: 

----------

## realkrzysiek

"Nie chcę tutaj chwalić Windows'a, jest jaki jest, ale z aktualizacjami nie ma najmniejszego problemu."

Nie zgodzę się z tezą, iż Windows po aktualizacji działa nienagannie.

Po pierwsze uważam, że każda następna aktualizacja zainstalowana w Windows spowalnia działanie komputera, kroczek po kroczku.

Po drugie niektóre aktualizacja potrafią zrobić taki kipisz, że nawet użycie trybu awaryjnego jest niemożliwe, bo powodem był np. niedopracowany sterownik myszki (osobiście miałem konkretnie przypadek z myszką, którą niechcący wyciągnąłem i przypadkiem uruchomiłem komputer, ale co z tego skoro innym razem problemem okazuje się modem, albo płyta główna), tylko jak dojść do tego, że nie działa jakiś sterownik gdy nie można zdiagnozować problemu w żaden sposób, bo jedynym ekranem jest ten niebieski z cyferkami.

Korzystałem jakiś czas z Mandrivy i nigdy nie miałem żadnych problemów z aktualizacjami. W Gentoo, również rzadko, a jak już to zdarza się prawie wyłącznie podczas aktualizacji bardzo istotnych pakietów dla systemu i np. w niektórych przypadkach koniecznie muszę zrobić etc-update, a na końcu revdep-rebuild. Poza tym jeżeli już jest problem mogę w jakiś sposób poszukać rozwiązania, bo nie kończy się na niebieskim ekranie, prawie zawsze działa konsola, w przypadku bardzo ostrej ingerencji w system może się nieprawidłowo odpalić ów konsola, ale i tak pozostaje wiele sposobów na postawienie systemu na nogi, a Windows...

Akurat w przypadku instalacji, aktualizacji systemów, uważam, że Linuksy mają wielką przewagę.

----------

## binas77

A ja uważam, że aktualizacje w Gentoo x86_64 są bardzo przyjemne, nie powodują za wiele problemów, ale i tak sprawiają, że człowiek zajęty pracą fizyczną musi przy nich wysilić mózgownicę... nic samo się nie zrobi - I TO JEST WIELKA ZALETA LINUKSA... TRZEBA TEN SYSTEM POZNAĆ DOGŁĘBNIE, jeżeli chce się czerpać z niego trochę przyjemności, bo znowu jakaś biblioteka nie pracuje z najnowszym pakietem. I takie możliwości daje nie tylko Gentoo, ale i każda inna dystrybucja.

PZDR

B.

----------

## Grosik

Gentoo i problemy po aktualizacji? Nigdy... Ale wiadomo, wszystko trzeba robic z glowa. Aktualizacji trzeba poswiecic chociaz minimum uwagi. Nic sie samo nie psuje, jezeli cos nie dziala to najczesciej dlatego ze uzytkownik nie przeczytal informacji, ktora wyrzuca ebuild (np. o koniecznosci uzycia revdep-rebuild, ktore jest potrzebne zazwyczaj wtedy kiedy w jakims pakiecie zaszly powazne zmiany).

Oprocz Gentoo uzywam na serwerze Debiana. Update robie przez aptitude i czasami miewam problemy. Ale nie bede obwinial calego Linuksa tylko dlatego, ze cos nie dziala. Konfiguracja jest dosyc ekstremalna (pakiety z testing, unstable, volatile i kilku nieoficjalnych repo... prosze nie komentowac, ze to niebezpieczne, bo o tym wiem  :Wink: ), wiec na bledy jestem przygotowany. Wiekszosc z nich da sie usunac w prosty sposob i nie stanowia wiekszego problemu.

Co do Windowsa, to na nim za aktualizacjami tez nie mam problemu (moze mam wyjatkowe szczescie). Przyznac jednak trzeba, ze instaluje tylko poprawki dotyczace bezpieczenstwa. Jestem ciekaw czy okna duzy przezylyby update calego systemu (tak jak w Gentoo - wszystkie sterowniki, programy uzytkowe itd.), a nie tylko pojedynczych komponentow.

----------

## canis_lupus

Miałem kilka razy problemy po aktualizacji, ale okazywało się że wynikają z mojej niewiedzy. Podstawią IMHO jest robić często updatey. A nie raz na rok tysiąc pakietów na raz.

----------

## Grzesiek

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Gentoo i problemy po aktualizacji? Nigdy... Ale wiadomo, wszystko trzeba robic z glowa. Aktualizacji trzeba poswiecic chociaz minimum uwagi. Nic sie samo nie psuje, jezeli cos nie dziala to najczesciej dlatego ze uzytkownik nie przeczytal informacji, ktora wyrzuca ebuild (np. o koniecznosci uzycia revdep-rebuild, ktore jest potrzebne zazwyczaj wtedy kiedy w jakims pakiecie zaszly powazne zmiany).

 

Własnie. Czy jest gdzieś w systemie jakiś log informacji, które wyrzuca ebuild? Bo wiecie, nie będę siedział całą noc czytając to co wyrzucają poszczególne paczki. To właśnie jest dobry przykład. Moim zdaniem, jeśli nie ma czegoś takiego teraz, to powinni zrobić coś co magazynuje informacje z pakietów. Sprawa byłaby prosta: nie trzeba by było wertować forum tylko np. od razu revdep'a zrobić na jakiejś bibliotece i gotowe. Aha, wiem że istnieje log emerge'a ale nie chodzi mi o informacje czy pakiet się zainstalował i jaki pakiet tylko właśnie o te uwagi w stylu: zrób revdep-rebuilt -X --library=cośtam.so

Druga sprawa to właśnie hehe, mnie Windows po większości aktualizacji chodził bardzo sprawnie. Może to kwestia szczęścia  :Smile:  Ale co fakt to fakt, linuks aktualizuje całe oprogramowanie, a nie tylko systemowe więc komplikacje mogą być.

----------

## SlashBeast

make.conf i :

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"
```

----------

## Grzesiek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> make.conf i :
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
> 
> ...

 

O właśnie o takie rzeczy mi chodziło. Dzięki, przetestuję to przy najbliższej kompilacji.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## m.s.w

Opowiadanie o tym, że po aktualizacji pakietów w Gentoo nie ma problemów jest zwykłym opowiadaniem bajek.

Bezmyślne walnięcie "emerge -uD world" i restart na 99% skończy się problemami.

Grzebanie w plikach konfiguracyjnych czyli conajmniej odpalenie "dispatch-conf" jest obowiązkowe. Tyle tylko, że to jest normalne! Dlaczego wogóle ktoś podejmuje takie gadki "a bo w windows to inaczej działa". No i właśnie dlatego że "inaczej działa" to dla mnie jest do dupy i tyle. Bo nie wiem co mi te aktualizacje robią, gdzie mieszają i.t.d. 

W Gentoo wszystko wiesz. A że trzeba ręcznie pliki konfiguracyjne zaktualizować  - TO BARDZO DOBRZE. 

Dla mnie oczywiście.

Nie każdemu to musi pasować, ale argument, że w Windows dla kogoś tam wygląda kwestia aktualizacji lepiej to jest tylko argument ku temu aby do tego windows wrócić.

Gdyby Gentoo miało taką filozofię działania jak Windows i było jak Windows to nie było by Gentoo i nie byłoby tak dobrą dystrybucją.

Pozdrawiam,

m.s.w

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Potwierdzam to co napisali m.in. m.s.w czy canis_lupus. Generalnie nie ma problemów jak robi się aktualizację z głową. Jeżeli robi się to bezmyślnie to samemu prosi się o problemy. Chociaż czasami problemy dostajemy w prezencie jak np. ja: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4169584-highlight-.html#4169584

----------

## Grzesiek

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> Opowiadanie o tym, że po aktualizacji pakietów w Gentoo nie ma problemów jest zwykłym opowiadaniem bajek.
> 
> Bezmyślne walnięcie "emerge -uD world" i restart na 99% skończy się problemami.
> 
> Grzebanie w plikach konfiguracyjnych czyli conajmniej odpalenie "dispatch-conf" jest obowiązkowe. Tyle tylko, że to jest normalne! Dlaczego wogóle ktoś podejmuje takie gadki "a bo w windows to inaczej działa". No i właśnie dlatego że "inaczej działa" to dla mnie jest do dupy i tyle. Bo nie wiem co mi te aktualizacje robią, gdzie mieszają i.t.d. 
> ...

 

To nie był mój argument do tego żeby wracać do Windows. Chciałem jedynie podjąć dyskusję od czego zależy taki, a nie inny obrót spraw. A pytam bo z aktualizacjami bywało na prawdę u mnie bardzo różnie w Linuksie. Z drugiej strony co może być bezmyślnego w wydaniu polecenia emerge -uD world? Przecież właśnie tak robi się aktualizację całości (nie licząc opcji --new), więc nie wiem o co chodzi z tą bezmyślnością. Poza tym człowiek (jeśli już jest użytkownikiem Gentoo) jest pewnie na tyle mądry żeby zrobić przedtem emerge -pvuD world. 

Wliczając jedno i drugie zdarzają się sytuację kiedy kompilacja kończy się niepowodzeniem z zupełnie nie wiadomo jakiego powodu bo emerge np. niczego nie wyświetlił. O tego typu problemy mi chodziło.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## quosek

m.s.w. - nie masz racji - w moim przypadku bardzo rzadko zdarza sie, ze wymagana jest podmianka plikow konfiguracyjnych - najczesciej dziala ze starymi  (i nie na 99% sie wywali, ale na 99% bedzie dzialalo)

dodatkowo wystarczy po emergu przejrzec logi (elogs) (nawet zrobic cat *.log | grep revdep - masz info o wszystkich pakietach na ktory maja wplyw zaktualizowane paczki), zapuscic revdepa

a windows .... wyborazcie sobie na srodowistu testowym (stoi calkiem mocna maszyna z xp-kiem - bo na takiego jest licencja) na ktorym stoi sobie kulturalnie weblogic zapewniajac dostep do aplikacji kilku testerom, dodatkowo maszyna ta bywa tez zdalna workstacja dla developerow, windows zaktualizuje sie (niestety, ale siec jest na tyle duza, ze security updates musza byc od razu aplikowane) i po jakims czasie sam sie zresetuje.... porazka (po ponownym wstaniu maszyny wiekszosc waznych uslug/programow jest wylaczona, a na dodatek vpn jest rozlaczony ....). wiekszosc security updatow wymaga restartu.... a linuxa jak sie prawidlowo skonfiguruje to nawet jaderko mozna podmienic w biegu

i jeszcze do updatow Win - patrzyliscie jak fajnie aktualizuje sie win ? latka na .NET Framework 1.0, aktualizacja polska, aktualizacja do 1.1, aktualizacja polska, latka do 1.1, aktualizacja do 2.0, latka polska, znowu jakies laty na 2.0, aktualizacja do 3.0 .... Tak samo z chocby IE - aktualizuje sie najpierw troche IE 6.0, potem instaluje sie 7.0, potem aktualizuje 7.0, a nastepnie .... aktualizuje odinstalowany 6.0 ...... (z media playerem jest podobnie). caly cykl instalacji to kilka restartow (po kazdym dochodza kolejne latki)

a problemy z auktualizacjami - w ostatni weekend witryna M$ weryfikowala negatywnie wszystkie (czy prawie wszystkie) XP i Visty.... stwierdzala, ze wszystko to piraty (Vista przelaczala sie wtedy w tryb ograniczonej funkcjonalnosci) - to sie nazywa problem

----------

## m.s.w

Ja wiem że to odświeżanie tematu, który umarł, ale może jednak ktoś kiedyś to przeczyta.

Otóż walnięcie "emerge -uD world" bez wcześniejszej weryfikacji co będzie aktualizowane itd jest bezmyślne ponieważ nie jesteś wtedy przygotowany na to co się stanie.

A co się może stać? Ano, tu przechodzimy do człowieka z kosmosu czyli quosek.

Albo korzystamy z innych dystrybucji Linuksa (ja korzystam z Gentoo), albo nie wiesz co mówisz.

99% aktualizacji kończy się tym, że dispatch-conf ma co robić. Oczywiście kluczowe zmiany w plikach konfiguracyjnych zdarzają się nie aż tak często, ale się zdarzają. Jeżeli quosek w 99% nie podmienia plików konfiguracyjnych to znaczy że nie robisz aktualizacji, albo oprócz basha nie masz nic więcej.

Oglądanie logów po kompilacji jest dobre, tylko, że bez wcześniejszego sprawdzenia co cię czeka może się skończyć tym, że np, nie masz już X-ów. Czyli nagle zostajesz z konsolą.

ALbo przy najstępnym uruchomieniu nie masz kamery internetowej ponieważ udev zmienił sposób ładowania modułów do kamerki.

ALbo nagle nie masz framebuffera, bo właśnie spock wydał coś lepszego, ale trzeba to inaczej zainstalować.

Bo nagle apache przestaje działać, bo trzeba dokonać połączenia dwóch plików konfiguracyjnych w jeden.

I tak dalej i tak dalej.

Jak nie wiesz tego wcześniej to dupa.

Takie jest moje zdanie.

----------

## timor

Ja też dodam coś od siebie.

Moja dziewczyna ma ubuntu. Poleciłem jej. Sama sobie zainstalowała, sama sobie tym zarządza. Z komputera korzysta do gg, www, muzyki, czasem jakiś filmik. Aktualizajcje pobierają się jej przez takie klikalne coś, nie miała jak do tej pory problemów, z którymi by sobie nie poradziła  :Wink: 

Jak widać działa  :Wink: 

Gentoo to droga samuraja... nie idzie się na łatwiznę, ale to nasz wybór  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

m.s.w - specjalnie odczekalem pare dni z odpowiedzia i sprawdzilem

w przeciagu tego czasu zaktualizowalo mi sie 11 pakietow i tylko JEDEN zmienil plik konfiguracyjny - czyli zamiast Twoich 99% mam 9,1% (i na dodatek nie byla to istotna zmiana)

i moze faktycznie mam malo (zaledwie troche ponad 500 pakietow), ale juz daaaaaaaaaawno bezmyslna aktualizacja by mi cos zepsula (dawno nie bylo aktualizacji gcc, powazna zmiana kde, czy xorga)

a zeby lepiej to zobrazowac - moja zona w czasach gdy jeszcze nie byla zona uzywala gentoo (ja zainstalowalem i skonfigurowalem, a ona uzywala i upgradowala) i nic nie zepsula. jest tylko jedno ale .... ona jest lekarzem  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Robię updaty codziennie i nie widzę żadnego problemu.

Nawet w przypadku takiego drobnego revdep-rebuild, który naprawdę często nie wyskakuje:

```
 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot -a -a =media-sound/mpd-0.13.0 =media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2 =media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.1 =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpd-0.13.0

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.1

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8
```

Żeby mieć spójne i sprawne Gentoo polecam eix-sync && emerge -uDN && etc-update && revdep-rebuild && emerge --depclean && emerge -P przynajmniej raz w tygodniu. Czasem wyskoczy jakiś kwiatek, np. w postaci braku libGL w najnowszych sterach ATI, no ale cóż, nic nie jest idealne...

----------

## timor

Myślę, że takie uwagi nie mają znaczenia. W wątku chodzi o to, że trzeba cokolwiek robić... a powinno się samo. Podejście słuszne ale nie na gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *timor wrote:*   

> W wątku chodzi o to, że trzeba cokolwiek robić... a powinno się samo. Podejście słuszne ale nie na gentoo 

 

No i na to myślenie trzeba właśnie nakierować "błądzącą owcę"  :Wink: 

Poza tym wspomniane przeze mnie programy to w 90% automaty.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## znal

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Żeby mieć spójne i sprawne Gentoo polecam eix-sync && emerge -uDN && etc-update && revdep-rebuild && emerge --depclean && emerge -P przynajmniej raz w tygodniu.

 no nie powiedziałbym, że po automatycznym emerge --depclean system zawsze będzie spójny i sprawny, mi raz to usunęło subversion, który jest praktycznie niezbędny do updatowania systemu (jak by ktoś nie wiedział, to nie wystarczy emerge subversion żeby to naprawić), od tamtej pory zawsze najpierw zapuszczam emerge -pv --depclean.

Podobna uwaga do etc-update, wg mnie lepiej sprawdzać co dokładnie i w którym konfigu ma się zmienić, zwykle jest to mniej roboty niż późniejsze ew. naprawianie konfigów, kiedy już coś działa nie tak jak powinno.

----------

## manwe_

Depclean jest bardzo dobry, jeżeli wie się jak go używać. Po pierwsze przeczytać listę programów przed klepnięciem enter. Najwyraźniej Twoje subversion zostało zainstalowane jako zależność czegoś, co potem usunąłeś. A po drugie - po wyczyszczeniu zapuścić jeszcze raz update world, wtedy wszystkie programy, które mimo pkt. 1 poszły do śmieci, a są jakimiś wymaganymi zależnościami, wrócą na swoje miejsce. Revdep-rebuild też nie zawadzi. Depclean używam po każdy update world [na laptopie co ~2 tygodnie, na serwerach co ~miesiąc, chyba że glsa coś wybada] i problemów nigdy mi nie stworzył.

@BetaNoire - ja bym rzucił revdep na sam koniec, po depclean i ponownym world. Depclean może usunąć jakieś potrzebne lib'y.

----------

## Pryka

ja tam codziennie robie tak i jeszcze nic się wielkiego nie stało, po za zmianami w plikach konfiguracyjnych.

Raz po aktualizacji nie mogłem odpalić x'ów ale to z głupoty bo zapchałem archiwami partycję /

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world -pv

emerge --depclean -pv

revdep-rebuild
```

i w razie potrzeby

```
dispatch-conf
```

----------

## m.s.w

NO właśnie o to chodziło tak na prawdę autorowi wątku że trzeba robić cokolwiek.

Nie można zrobić "magiczne apdejt bum bum pach" i koniec tylko trzeba zrobić coś jeszcze. I tylk oo to chodzi

----------

## BeteNoire

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> @BetaNoire - ja bym rzucił revdep na sam koniec, po depclean i ponownym world. Depclean może usunąć jakieś potrzebne lib'y.

 

Masz rację, po prostu rzuciłem jednym ciągiem te komendy, które mi przychodziły na myśl co do kwestii spójnego i aktualnego Gentoo.

(nie przekręcaj mojego nicka  :Razz:  )

 *znal wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Żeby mieć spójne i sprawne Gentoo polecam eix-sync && emerge -uDN && etc-update && revdep-rebuild && emerge --depclean && emerge -P przynajmniej raz w tygodniu. no nie powiedziałbym, że po automatycznym emerge --depclean system zawsze będzie spójny i sprawny, mi raz to usunęło subversion, który jest praktycznie niezbędny do updatowania systemu (jak by ktoś nie wiedział, to nie wystarczy emerge subversion żeby to naprawić), od tamtej pory zawsze najpierw zapuszczam emerge -pv --depclean

 

I Ty masz poniekąd rację, ponieważ ja zawsze używam opcji emerge -av  :Wink: 

```
grep DEFAULT_OPTS /etc/make.conf

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"
```

----------

